# price check 33g set ups please help/advise



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all,

I have 2 33g tank set ups I just shut down and two friends new to the hobby who are looking to buy them off of me. I want to give them a fair prize but no really sure what they are worth. All opinions/recommendations are appreciated

Set up #1

33g tank
Black wood stand
Fluorite mixed with similar sized gravel substrate
Glass top
No name t8 light fixture
under gravel filter


Set up #2

33g tank
Black wood stand
A White gravel (about ¼" stones)
Plastic top with matching T8 light
under gravel filter


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Given that a brand new 33 is about 50 or 60 bucks, that should give you a good base to work from. The used substrate prob not worth anything. Hope that helps.


----------

